# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Вредны дрожжи или нет ?

## Алия@

Харе Кришна ! Вредны ли дрожжи для здоровья и снижается ли из за них иммунитет. Купила  хлебопечку и пеку на дрожжах, на заквасках не получается .

----------


## Александр Н

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...BB%D0%B5%D0%B1

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Думаю, почему на форуме с некоторыми ровные отношения, а с другими, вроде такими же, как ты, преданными Кришны - не очень. 

У всех здесь примерно одинаковый лакто-вегетарианский рацион. 
Кроме одного *существенного* отличия - отношения к дрожжевому хлебу. 
Вот и думаю, может быть, собрать объективные данные.  

Пожалуйста, напишите в двух словах в этой теме, присутствует или отсутствует в вашем рационе дрожжевой хлеб (если возможно, уточните, насколько и как давно). 

Особенно интересна статистика по тем преданным, кто пишет на форуме хотя бы несколько лет. Т.е. чьи мысли, интересы, стиль и идеи (не по поводу хлеба, а вообще) представлены не фрагментарно. 

Эксперимент долгосрочный, чтобы выводы (которые каждый сделает сам) были объективны, нужно достаточно много ответов (говоря языком статистики, нужна большая выборка). Есть конечно и другие причины "отсутствия взаимопонимания".  Но хотелось бы выяснить именно по этому пункту. 

Наверное лучше не писать здесь "за" или "против" дрожжевого хлеба, 
только факты: едите или нет, как давно и в какой степени.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Где-то с начала 1992 г. я практически не ем дрожжевую выпечку и никогда не предлагаю Кришне. Бывает, что пару раз в год съедаю по паре кусочков у родственников, но как правило, предусмотрительно приезжаю со своим хлебом или готовлю у них.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Харе Кришна ! Вредны ли дрожжи для здоровья и снижается ли из за них иммунитет. Купила  хлебопечку и пеку на дрожжах, на заквасках не получается .


Харе Кришна, Алия!  Закваска - это те же самые дрожжи, только дикие. Это миф, что хлеб на закваске полезней, чем дрожжевой. Мы давно уже обсуждали эту тему тут: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=7172

Вокруг дрожжей много споров, каждый может вникнуть и сам для себя решит, какой хлеб ему готовить и есть.

Благостный и здоровый хлеб - это *только* свежий пресный хлеб из свежей цельнозерновой муки без заквасок или дрожжей. Благостный хлеб - это чапати  (роти). Если кого-то полностью удовлетворяет такой хлеб, и чапати полностью удовлетворяют всех членов семьи  - это идеально! Мою семью этот хлеб не устраивает, поэтому я пеку сама в хлебопечке и предлагаю свежий цельнозерновой  хлеб Панчататтве. 
Шрила Прабхупада разрешал преданным из Германии готовить дрожжевой хлеб для обычных людей, но не следует дрожжевой хлеб предлагать храмовым Божествам (так же и с хлебом "на закваске")

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Хлеб на соде благостный, так как сода (натрий двууглекислый NaHCO3) гасится лимонной кислотой и разлагается на Na (натрий, часть обычной соли NaCl) и углекислый газ, который попросту улетучивается, делая тесто пышным. Вся сладкая выпечка делается на соде и предлагается Божествам. 

Сладкая выпечка делается не из цельнозерновой муки, а из белой. Это не делает ее нездоровой или не благостной, и ее, конечно же, предлагают Божествам. Итак, любая выпечка (в том числе хлеб) на соде и на любой хорошей муке - нормальный здоровый благостный продукт. "Неблагость" возникает в организме от излишка мучного и неспособности переварить, а не от очищенной муки как таковой. Белая мука - это попросту часть зерна, она не может быть неблагостной. 

Поскольку  Kasturika d.d. наверное не хочет ответить четко, я отмечу сама, для статистики: она ест дрожжевой хлеб, судя по постам в других темах. Нужна статистика )

----------


## Амира

Согласно ГОСТ 171-81 на «дрожжи хлебопекарные прессованные» их производство предусматривает применение 36 видов основного и 20 видов вспомогательного сырья.

Вот их краткий перечень:

сульфат аммония технический, полученный при производстве сернистого ангидрида;
аммоний сернокислый очищенный по ГОСТ 10873;
аммиак водный технический марки Б (для промышленности) по ГОСТ 9;
кислота ортофосфорная термическая по ГОСТ 10678;
кислота серная техническая по ГОСТ 2184 (улучшенная) или аккумуляторная по ГОСТ 667
калий углекислый технический (поташ) по ГОСТ 10690 первого сорта;
калий хлористый технический по НТД;
порошок магнезитовый каустический по ГОСТ 1216;
кислота серная техническая по ГОСТ 2184 (контактная улучшенная марок А и Б) или аккумуляторная по ГОСТ 667;
микроудобрение для сельского хозяйства южных районов СССР;
пеногасители;
дезинфицирующие вещества:
известь хлорная по ГОСТ 1692;
известь строительная по ГОСТ 9179;
известь белильная (термостойкая);
натр едкий технический по ГОСТ 2263;
сода кальцинированная (техническая) по ГОСТ 5100;
формалин технический по ГОСТ 1625;
кислота борная по ГОСТ 9656;
фурацилин;
фуразолидон;
сульфонол НП-3;
катапин (бактерицидный);
моющее жидкое средство "Прогресс";
кислота соляная техническая по НТД;
кислота соляная из хлористого водорода-ректификата марки Б по НТД и т.д.

http://docs.cntd.ru/document/1200022239

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> их производство предусматривает применение 36 видов основного и 20 видов вспомогательного сырья.


Дело не вполне в этом. Я тоже могу привести список всех моющих средств, которые использую на кухне Кришны. 

Я объясняла в другой теме и давала ссылки на видео под микроскопом про колоссальную скорость роста колонии дрожжей. 

Т.е. надо понять, почему вообще люди обратили внимание на дрожжи в хлебопечении? Из-за их феноменально быстрого газообразования, это очень удобно для пекарей. Откуда же берется столько газа? Оттуда, что дрожжи размножаются с колоссальной для живых существ скоростью, т.е. их с каждой минутой становится все больше, больше и больше. 

Дрожжевое тесто один раз обминают, чтобы удалить лишний газ и новые дрожжевые микроорганизмы скорее бы появились - тогда будет _еще больше_ газа! И когда уже их станет так много и газа столько, что поднимется тесто максимально - тогда в печь. Что же такое эти газы? продукт жизнедеятельности, конечно. Зачем на этом производстве столько всякой хлорки и пр. химии  :shok:  дрожжи что делают? как любой живой организм, "потребляют и выделяют". В природе грибы в землю выделяют, и всякие микробы аэробные и анаэробные перерабатывают, и все нормально, там целый комплекс всяких микроорганизмов, и у земли приятный запах. А на пром. производстве химики вот так удаляют колониальный дрожжевой с...ч (простите за мой франц.) и травят лишних. Потому что грибы, дрожжи - и не просто микробы и не растения, их просто так не убъешь, у них защита сильнее.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Пожалуйста, напишите в двух словах в этой теме, присутствует или отсутствует в вашем рационе дрожжевой хлеб (если возможно, уточните, насколько и как давно).


Может, создать отдельную тему с голосованием?

Дрожжевой хлеб не ем лет 7 примерно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Дрожжевой хлеб не ем лет 7 примерно.


Вы же писали, что едите хлеб на закваске? А закваска - это те же дрожжи.
“Закваска - это симбиотическая смесь дрожжей и кисломолочных бактерий. Состав меняется в зависимости от среды (муки, например) и температуры, в которой растут культуры. Когда вы выращиваете заквасочные культуры, вы растите дрожжи и бактерии которые уже содержатся в той среде, которую вы взяли за основу“
Любой хлеб "на закваске" - это тот же хлеб на дрожжах.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

А, ну значит ем.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Преданные нас часто угощают хлебом "на закваске". Как правило это перекисший хлеб из перебродившей пшеницы, вызывающий изжогу. Такой хлеб нельзя назвать здоровым, к сожалению.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Любопытный момент, что многие преданные покупают дорогой магазиный хлеб "на закваске" и не догадываются, что в фабричном производстве эту самую "закваску" чаще всего также готовят с использованием обычных дрожжей. Состав самой закваски на этикетках не принято указывать.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Лет 6 или 7 назад я около года готовила хлеб на закваске, которую продают православные - и в тот год предлагала.

Хлеб получался очень вкусный, не кислый и не похожий на дрожжевой. Я его переедала, набрала лишний вес и по этому результату прекратила его готовить. 

Тогда еще никто не понимал, что такое эта закваска. Я тогда думала, что там какая-то особая культура для выпечки здорового хлеба. Но да, там конечно появляются дрожжи, если даже их и нет вначале, если это "закваска от православных матушек" или из монастыря. Они продают ее на выставках как высушенные кусочки белого теста, в пакетиках по неск. граммов. Но дома-то ее подкармливаешь, через какое-то время там уже не может не быть дрожжей. То же самое, как йогурт надо заквашивать свежим Даноном для правильного результата.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Может, создать отдельную тему с голосованием?


Ну да, в надоевшую тему про дрожжи мало кто заходит, может быть лучше и новую с голосованием. Главное, чтобы было понятно, кто как ответил.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Всем милостивым и искренним вайшнавам моё глубокое почтение.

Бездрожжевой хлеб в магазине дорогой, но очень сытный, особенно если свежий. Магазинные чапати (приобретал в супермаркете "Молния") показались быстро сохнущими, высохшие не такие вкусные и не сытные. Мать изредка печёт лепёшки с использованием молока, соды, масла, соли, любой муки -- иногда получаются хорошие лепёшки, а иногда на языке играет химия. Рад за тех преданных, что едят бездрожжевые продукты, у них вкус роскошный, даже корочка бездрожжевого хлеба вкусная. Будь такая возможность, баловал бы Васудеву, а так не предлагаю хлеб.  :sed: 
5 лет практикую как начинающий, неинициированный. Практика нестабильная, далёкая даже от стандартов ваидхи. Заболел одновременно с приходом к сознанию Кришны. Собственно, моя болезнь часто напоминает мне о Шри Васудеве Кришне.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вредны ли дрожжи для здоровья


Судя по запаху, вредны.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Пожалуйста, напишите в двух словах в этой теме, присутствует или отсутствует в вашем рационе дрожжевой хлеб (если возможно, уточните, насколько и как давно). 
> только факты: едите или нет, как давно и в какой степени.


Дрожжевой не ем лет пять или больше. На закваске тоже не ем. Из простой муки тоже не ем. Только цельнозерновой.
Вот такой
http://ukrecohleb.com/production/hlib/

И вот такой
https://zakaz.ua/uk/04820161540049/%...97%D0%BD%D0%B0

В качестве моющего средства использую сухую горчицу.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Дрожжевой хлеб из белой муки от вайшнавов по-любому лучше самого "здорового" хлеба от карми.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Дрожжевой хлеб из белой муки от вайшнавов по-любому лучше самого "здорового" хлеба от карми.


Смотря что вы имеете в виду под "лучше". То для тела, а то для души. 

Если провести такой эксперимент - посадить 2 человека на диету, одного кормить одним сахаром от преданных, а второго какой-нибудь средиземноморской салатной диетой от карми. Чем дело кончится?

Можно еще упросить эксперимент, яд от преданных и благостная пища от карми. Кто выживет?

Насколько я знаю, дрожжи находятся в гуне невежества, поэтому яд недалеко от дрожжей ушел.

Ну или можно по другому назвать. Тамас от преданных и благость от карми. Что лучше?

Во что превращается тамас, когда его предлагают на алтаре? И как называются люди, которые предлагают тамас на алтаре?

Столько вопросов, извините.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Дрожжевой хлеб из белой муки от вайшнавов по-любому лучше самого "здорового" хлеба от карми.


То есть, считаем, что вы едите дрожжевой хлеб? 
Или вы просто убеждаете покупать у "своих"? 
Нужна статистика.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Дрожжи не просто в тамасе. Они не растения. 
Продукты с ними нельзя предлагать Кришне вообще. 
Ни один представитель парампары в таком действе не будет участвовать. 
То есть, дрожжевой хлеб не может стать прасадом. И не может быть "очищен от кармы". 
Не вегетарианское мы не предлагаем, например, грибы не предлагаем. Дрожжи - это грибы.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Дрожжи не просто в тамасе. Они не растения. 
> Продукты с ними нельзя предлагать Кришне вообще. 
> Ни один представитель парампары в таком действе не будет участвовать. 
> То есть, дрожжевой хлеб не может стать прасадом. И не может быть "очищен от кармы". 
> Не вегетарианское мы не предлагаем, например, грибы не предлагаем. Дрожжи - это грибы.


Согласен. Это всё равно что предлагать спиртное, которое тоже дрожжевой продукт. Запах совершенно
одинаковый, что при брожении спиртного, что при закваске хлеба на дрожжах.

Поэтому выражение "Дрожжевой хлеб из белой муки от вайшнавов" это нонсенс.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> То есть, считаем, что вы едите дрожжевой хлеб? 
> Или вы просто убеждаете покупать у "своих"? 
> Нужна статистика.


Ок, для статистики  :smilies:  Хлеб я практически не ем никакой. Изредка (1-2 раза в месяц) немного того хлеба, который сам пеку на закваске.
Пробовал печь на дрожжах - какая то тама-гуна получается... хотя даже оно лучше магазинного мусора под названием "хлеб" (последний раз где-то в 2006 его пробовал)
Но когда на Бхакти Сангаме раздают дрожжевые булочки - я ем, нет проблем, раз в год не страшно  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А я вот решила даже у родных перестать его есть. Это потребует брать с собой побольше всяких печеньев-крекеров для перекусов. Не так уж сложно, если настроиться. 




> когда на Бхакти Сангаме раздают дрожжевые булочки


Так-так... ясно. А на Садху-санге?
Кармические пекари делают дрожжевой хлеб ради прибыли: максимум объема при минимуме времени...
а в ИСККОН отчего? от незнания, что такое дрожжи?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Мать изредка печёт лепёшки с использованием молока, соды, масла, соли, любой муки -- иногда получаются хорошие лепёшки, а иногда на языке играет химия.


Если в рецепте есть еще лимонная кислота (или любая кисломолочная основа, а не молоко) - то пищевая сода (это ведь щелочь) гасится, и вкуса химии не бывает, поскольку газ выходит, остается только натрий, а он не ощущается как химия, это часть обычной соли, поэтому сода солоноватая. 

Попросите маму всегда гасить соду, и не скупитесь потом на похвалу и благодарности. Думаю, она войдет во вкус... "изредка" - это мало... Если действовать в благости, постепенно расширятся и возможности предлагать Кришне свой хлеб.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Кармические пекари делают дрожжевой хлеб ради прибыли: максимум объема при минимуме времени...
> а в ИСККОН отчего? от незнания, что такое дрожжи?


Как я понимаю, причина та же - максимум результата при минимуме времени. Ведь нужно несколько десятков тысяч булочек ежедневно.
И кроме того, вред дрожжей находится где то в одной куче с вредом микроволновки, вредом генно-модифицированных продуктов т.п. Все вроде слышали, что это нехорошо, но внятных доказательств нет.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> И кроме того, вред дрожжей находится где то в одной куче с вредом микроволновки, вредом генно-модифицированных продуктов т.п. Все вроде слышали, что это нехорошо, но внятных доказательств нет.


Это всё от того, что в печи дрожжи погибают, и вроде как ничего не остается. Сгорают так сказать в огне. И булочки из печи уже не пахнут такой явной тамагуной как в то время пока они бродили. Это на грубый нюх не пахнут.

Однако осквернение остается, дрожжи сделали свое дело, и это осквернение тонкое, а современная наука, поставляющая доказательства, не работает с тонкими вещами.

Тонкое осквернение наподобие как если готовить для божеств на сковородке на которой перед этим готовилось мясо, или пожарить картошку с луком, жареный лук уже вроде не такой тамагунный, как сырой, однако и в благость он от огня не превратился. Ну и картошка, понятно всё это впитает от лука, как булочки от дрожжей. 

Это как ведьма Путана, снаружи для несведущих хороша, а внутри всё равно ведьма. Гопи во Вриндаване не смогли распознать Путану.

Или как Раху (лук и чеснок это кровь Раху) переоделся и затесался среди полубогов, никто из полубогов его и не узнал.

Но Кришна распознал Путану и Раху, поэтому предлагать оскверненное не нужно.

Доказательства здесь нужны наподобие как доказательство отличия прасада от непредложенной пищи. Наука не сможет предоставить такие доказательства.

Наверное тело Раху нельзя вспахтать и получить благость. Хотя вот тело царя Вену удалось вспахтать и извлечь благость отдельно (Притху), а тамас отдельно (Бахука). 

Может быть такие брахманы, как те, которые вспахтали тело Вену, и могут извлечь благость из булочек на дрожжах и из чего-то другого, оскверненного. Кстати, и Кришне удалось это сделать, приняв служение от Путаны, как от кормилицы. Мохини Мурти тоже, наверное какую-то благость извлекла из Раху, когда капли крови превратились в лук и чеснок. Возможно, если ум и так осквернен болезнью, то то осквернение, которое добавляет лук и чеснок не столь важны в этом больном состоянии, как их целебный эффект, подобный амирте, которую успел выпить Раху.

У дрожжей наверное тоже есть какая-то доля благости, раз они так любят сладкое и теплое, и кто-то знающий может это использовать, если отделит эту благость от сопутствующего тамаса. Огонь печи лишь частично это делает, убивая сами дрожжи. Но он не устраняет тонкие последствия воздействия дрожжей, и возможно, какие-то грубые последствия.

Одно непонятно, неужели там столько пользы от дрожжей, что нужно так себе усложнять жизнь, осквернять ими бхогу, чтобы потом это героически преодолевать с помощью суперметодов? Имхо, овчинка выделки не стоит.

На Бхакти Сангаме и без дрожжей в булочках не остались бы голодными.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Все вроде слышали, что это нехорошо


Но грибы же никому не придет в голову на фестивалях предлагать... хочешь грибочков - готовь себе дома или деньги зарабатывай на этом в ресторане для не-преданных (как некоторые и делают). Но чтобы тысячи уже предавшихся душ вот так на Вайшнавском фестивале "прикармливать"... 




> но внятных доказательств нет.


Доказательств чего? Что дрожжи относятся к грибам? это в средней школе вроде бы изучают; элементарный поиск в инете дает однозначный ответ, если все забыли. И брахманы должны это знать, хотя бы озаботиться, почему в кухне Кришне нет такого хлеба.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Но когда на Бхакти Сангаме раздают дрожжевые булочки


А вы это точно знаете? ведь хорошие повара умеют готовить пышный хлеб и на соде. Вы это по вкусу решили, или знаете точно? Мне не верится )

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> А вы это точно знаете? ведь хорошие повара умеют готовить пышный хлеб и на соде. Вы это по вкусу решили, или знаете точно? Мне не верится )


Думаете, их повара готовили где-то в тайном убежище?  :biggrin1:  Сами же участники фестиваля готовят, по сменам, так что никаких секретов там быть не может.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Доказательств чего? Что дрожжи относятся к грибам? это в средней школе вроде бы изучают; элементарный поиск в инете дает однозначный ответ, если все забыли. И брахманы должны это знать, хотя бы озаботиться, почему в кухне Кришне нет такого хлеба.


Да, и тут возникает вопрос - а где сказано, что грибы нельзя есть?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Закваска у нас пахнет кислым хлебом. А дрожжи пахли какой-то какой. Так что закваска - это, похоже, не дрожжи.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Закваска у нас пахнет кислым хлебом. А дрожжи пахли какой-то какой. Так что закваска - это, похоже, не дрожжи.


Без дрожжей никакой хлеб испечь нельзя.Называете вы это закваска или как то иначе идет брожение.

Деление хлеба на вредный и полезный это всего лишь маркетинговый ход позволяющий продать булку хлеба не за 20 а за 220 рублей.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Сами же участники фестиваля готовят


Что же, спасибо за эту статистику... 
Еще бы узнать, что на Садху-санге.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Закваска у нас пахнет кислым хлебом. А дрожжи пахли какой-то какой. Так что закваска - это, похоже, не дрожжи.


Если она свежайшая, то возможно. Проблема в том, что ее хранишь в холодильнике месяцами, а за это время в ней разовьются дрожжи.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Без дрожжей никакой хлеб испечь нельзя.Называете вы это закваска или как то иначе идет брожение.


Хлеб на гашеной соде пекут сразу же, иначе углекислый газ улетучится и тесто осядет.
Так что можно испечь хлеб без брожения.





> Деление хлеба на вредный и полезный это всего лишь маркетинговый ход позволяющий продать булку хлеба не за 20 а за 220 рублей.


Если он печется сразу же - он реально полезнее.

А вот если он отстаивается сутки - там появятся колонии дрожжей. Поэтому у магазинного цена 20, его быстро делают, а не раз в сутки. С сухими дрожжами за сутки 10 раз испекут, и будут те же 220 иметь. 

А делающие "без дрожжей" меньше суетятся, а имеют столько же. Если продадут, конечно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Да, и тут возникает вопрос - а где сказано, что грибы нельзя есть?


Смотря кому и смотря у кого какие цели. 
Только тогда надо 4 разных кухни на фестивалях делать, кому-то и алкоголь "можно". А лучше 5, еще для неприкасаемых, чтобы особо не пересекаться. И у всех - повара "из своих".   

Я бы посмотрела, как все захотели бы прасада от поваров-брахманов. 

Я не читала, что грибы нельзя, по-моему, это просто логика. Если грибы - не растения, их нельзя предлагать Кришне, значит не едим. 

Я поэтому эту тему и подняла, что хочется понять влияние дрожжей на качество сознания практикующих бхакти на западе. Есть ли корреляция.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Закваска у нас пахнет кислым хлебом. А дрожжи пахли какой-то какой.


"Для практического применения важны продукты вторичного метаболизма дрожжей, выделяемые в малых количествах в среду: 

сивушные масла, 
ацетоин (ацетилметилкарбинол), 
диацетил, 
масляный альдегид, 
изоамиловый спирт, 
диметилсульфид и др. 

Именно от них зависят органолептические свойства полученных с помощью дрожжей продуктов". 

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94...B6%D0%B6%D0%B8

----------


## Дмитрий В.Ч.

Ем хлеб на закваске последние лет 6. В составе 70% пшеничная мука высший сорт, остальное ржаная и ложка солода. Тесто настаивается часов 6, потом на малом огне около часа печётся.
Очень редко ем дрожжевую выпечку в гостях мам и бабушек. Ещё реже покупаю магазинный хлеб (в командировках или при других экстренных ситуаций).
По вкусу хлеб на закваске немного с кислинкой (но не кислый). Дрожжевую выпечку (пончики, пироги с капустой и др) могу есть только в течении первых 2-х 3-х часов, потому что потом появляется очень неприятный аромат дрожжей. В магазином хлебе же не замечал слишком приторного вкуса дрожжей.
В целом то что приготовлено не преданными: магазинные хлеба, выпечка родственников, сильно снижают сознание. Например поешь прасад - умиротворение, а если потом магазинное/родственниковое, то наступает тупость.

----------


## Дмитрий В.Ч.

Я не до конца понял, почему закваска - это дрожжи. Сколько не ел хлеб на закваске, ни разу не было вкуса как у дрожжевого хлеба.
Можете дать ссылку обсуждения или ещё какие пояснения по этому поводу?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот, например, в этих статьях все подробно объяснено про закваски: 

1. Классификация и особенности производства заквасок 
http://studbooks.net/1924392/tovarov...dstva_zakvasok

"В 1 г муки содержится от десятков тысяч до нескольких миллионов микроорганизмов. Качественный состав микроорганизмов разнообразен. В ней встречаются грибы, бактерии, актиномицеты и другие виды микроорганизмов, но находятся они в малоактивном состоянии. При влажности муки менее 15% все виды микроорганизмов находятся в неактивном состоянии, при увеличении влажности до 40-50% в полуфабрикатах хлебопекарного производства создаются благоприятные условия для их развития.

Аминокислоты, сахара, витамины муки переходят в раствор и становятся доступными для микроорганизмов. С этого момента между различными микроорганизмами начинается конкурентная борьба за овладение средой обитания, в которой побеждают те микроорганизмы, которые лучше других приспособлены к жизни в данных условиях. *Наиболее приспособлены к условиям теста молочнокислые бактерии.* Размножаясь быстрее других, они образуют молочную кислоту, которая подавляет жизнедеятельность других микроорганизмов. Первыми погибают щелочелюбивые микроорганизмы (гнилостные бактерии и др.), затем - микроорганизмы, предпочитающие нейтральную среду (бактерии группы кишечной палочки). При дальнейшем повышении кислотности прекращают жизнедеятельность кислотолюбивые бактерии (маслянокислые, уксуснокислые и др.).

Бактерии, предпочитающие повышенную кислотность среды, различные виды дрожжей (сахаромицеты и несахаромицеты), плесневые грибы и другие могут расти только в аэробных условиях. Сахаромицеты являются факультативными анаэробами, то есть способны размножаться и существовать в бескислородных условиях мучных полуфабрикатов. В результате культивирования остаются дрожжи и молочнокислые бактерии, растущие при высокой кислотности полуфабрикатов (закваски, тесто) в анаэробных условиях. Таким образом, накопление дрожжами и молочнокислыми бактериями спирта, молочной кислоты и отсутствие кислорода не допускает развитие в них посторонних микроорганизмов. При этом дрожжи и молочнокислые бактерии являются синергистами.

Если замесить просто ржаную муку с водой и оставить тесто при температуре, обычной для ведения теста (25-30 °С), то через некоторое время в нем появляются признаки брожения, выражающиеся в выделении мелких пузырьков газа и в появлении характерного вкуса и запаха кислого теста.

В результате изучения микроорганизмов теста, в котором началось самопроизвольное брожение, установлено, что основными возбудителями этого брожения являются Bact. coli aerogenes и Вас. levans. Эти бактерии образуют в тесте уксусную и молочную кислоту, спирт, углекислый газ (диоксид углерода), водород и в меньших количествах - азот. Наряду с основной массой бактерий этого типа в тесте, в котором началось спонтанное брожение, встречаются в очень небольшом количестве и отдельные дрожжевые клетки (попавшие в тесто из воздуха). *Однако роль их в первой стадии спонтанного брожения чрезвычайно мала и практически незаметна.*

Если кусок теста, в котором началось спонтанное брожение, оставить в помещении с сухим воздухом, то тесто со временем высохнет, и жизнедеятельность микроорганизмов в нем прекратится. Если же кусок теста будет лежать во влажном помещении, то он с течением времени покроется плесенью, следовательно, с точки зрения хлебопечения этот кусок теста испортится и сделается непригодным для употребления.

Совершенно другая картина будет, если тесто, которое подвергалось спонтанному брожению, через некоторое время (через 7-8 ч) освежить, прибавив к нему новую порцию муки и воды, дать ему некоторое время вновь бродить, затем опять освежить и т. д. в течение нескольких (например, четырех) дней. В этот период можно произвести от шести до восьми освежений теста. В тесте, подвергшемся повторному спонтанному брожению, чередовавшемуся с освежением, микрофлора будет совершенно иная.

Если в первой стадии спонтанного брожения теста микроорганизмы последнего в основном составляли бактерии типа Вас. levans и лишь в совершенно незначительной доле - дрожжевые грибы, то в тесте, подвергшемся повторному освежению, бактерии типа Вас. levans почти или совершенно исчезают, а вместо них появляются типичные для ржаного теста кислотообразующие бактерии. Одновременно отмечается наличие значительного количества дрожжевых клеток. Соотношение в таком тесте дрожжей и кислотообразующих бактерий близко к обычному для ржаных заквасок и теста. Разница в составе микроорганизмов первоначально замешенного теста и теста после пяти освежении отражается и на качестве хлеба. Хлеб из теста начальной стадии спонтанного брожения плохо разрыхлен и имеет трещины, как в корке, так и в мякише. Хлеб из спонтанно забродившего теста после 5-6 последовательных освежений хорошо разрыхлен, имеет нормальный по строению мякиш и хороший внешний вид. Вкус и аромат такого хлеба, обычные для ржаного хлеба. При этом число молочнокислых бактерий должно превышать количества дрожжей в 60-80 раз. Это соотношение обычно устанавливается после 10 освежений.

...

Наблюдения за заквасками показали, что правильнее использовать комбинации нескольких видов дрожжей или бактерий." и т.д. и т.п.







2. Закваски для домашнего хлеба
http://propionix.ru/zakvaski-dlya-domashnego-hleba

Различают следующие типы стартеров: 
Стартер жидкий или закваска; 
Сухой лактобактерин 
Стартер смешанный (лактобактерин и сухие дрожжи).

Главное из этой статьи: "Такую закваску можно сделать на основе любого нашего КИСЛОМОЛОЧНОГО БИОПРОДУКТА. Данная закваска будет богата теми пробиотическими микроорганизмами, вид которых определится исходной закваской, используемой вами при приготовлении кисломолочной основы". 






_________________


Т.о., если тесто с гашеной содой, сделанное например, на йогурте, не выдерживать, а печь сразу, как для Кришны и надо делать, то дрожжи там не успеют размножиться. Как только началось брожение (а это пара-тройка часов) - гарантировано, что начнут размножаться дрожжи, даже если их туда не вносить, т.к. они есть и в муке, и воздухе.

*Поэтому в кухне Кришны есть правило: не предлагают блюда, приготовленные дольше трех часов тому назад.*

А брахманы также и не едят разогретое, то есть тоже давно приготовленное. Поэтому в брахманических семьях матаджи день напролет готовят и наводят чистоту )

А на Бхакти-сангаме оказывается, наобарот, на дрожжах специально готовят... и еще неизвестно, что у нас... и что прикажете про это думать?

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

Вред дрожжей это миф базируется он на том что якобы существуют термофильные дрожжи которые не гибнут при высокой температуре а продолжают размножаться в организме человека.

Реально их не существует. Есть зоофильные температура размножения которых ниже температуры тела человека.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> миф о термофильных дрожжах...  продолжают размножаться в организме человека


Это здесь ни при чем. 
Речь о том, что нельзя предлагать Кришне не-вегетарианские, нечистые продукты. 
Даже то, что постояло 3 часа, уже не предлагают, вы знали о таком правиле кухни Кришны? 

Если вы это правило игнорируете - что же, значит, на данном этапе ваш уровень сознания таков. 

И вряд ли надо с таким сознанием спорить с теми, кто правила принимает, чтобы служить Кришне в соответствии с брахманическими стандартами.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

Повторюсь в дрожжах нет никакого вреда.Хлеб вреден тем что являясь простым углеводом вызывает повышение сахара крови что ведет к диабету ожирению.Советская традиция есть всё с хлебом вредна в принципе.

Люди не потребляющие мяса яиц рыбы и налегающие на углеводы в частности картофель сахар каши и хлеб  непременно обретут годам к 45 букет болезней связанных с поджелудочной железой.

Потому я выступаю за жесткий аскетизм.Даже вегетарианских продуктов надо есть в меру и мера этв один два кусочка хлеба в день.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я не до конца понял, почему закваска - это дрожжи.
> Можете дать ссылку обсуждения или ещё какие пояснения по этому поводу?


Простым языком объяснил это микробиолог. Думаю, многим преданным это будет интересно, чтобы развеять мифы о благостной природе хлеба "на закваске":
"Ничем дрожжи в закваске и дрожжи из пакета не отличаются! Это я вам как микробиолог говорю, который вот уже 10 лет работает и с молочнокислыми, и с дрожжами. 
Просто закваской вы взращиваете дикие (спонтанные) штаммы дрожжей, находящиеся в исходной муке (для ликбеза - дрожжи никто специально к нам из Германии не привозил (бред!), они присутствуют и всегда присутствовали в нашей жизни, везде - в воздухе, земле и т.д.). 
Помимо этого закваска содержит молочнокислые м/о, также взрощенные спонтанно из муки. От того, что дикие дрожжи и молочнокислые изначально находятся в муке в небольшом кол-ве, им необходимо время для своего накопления/развития. 
Вкус хлеба на закваске имеет кисловатый оттенок от работы молочнокислых, а подъем теста обеспечивается исключительно работой дрожжей. К сожалению, сами по себе молочнокислые не обладают подъемной силой. 
Сыпя дрожжи из пакета, вы направляете/ускоряете процесс подъема теста. Естественно, что молочнокислые в данном случае просто не успевают развиваться, их концентрация в муке (по сравнению с концентрацией вносимых дрожжей) очень мала.
И самое важное - в готовом выпеченном хлебе НЕТ ДРОЖЖЕЙ! ПРОВЕРНО и ДОКАЗАНО! Лично делала рассев дрожжевого и так называемого "бездрожжевого" хлеба - НИЧЕГО там нет! Все дрожжи гибнут во время выпечки. Да и нет такого понятия как "термофильные дрожжи". Вас просто очередные "диетолохи" с образованием 3 класса пытаются учить жизни, в которой сами ни бум-бум. Лучше слушайте тех людей, которые непосредственно работают с этими продуктами. 

На закваске хлебная корочка кажется вкусней из-за присутствия молочно-кислых бактерий, но тем, у кого повышена кислотность, такой хлеб не полезен."




> Я не до конца понял, почему закваска - это дрожжи. Сколько не ел хлеб на закваске, ни разу не было вкуса как у дрожжевого хлеба.


 На производстве для ускорения  изготовления хлеба кладут ударную дозу дрожжей, плюс разные ядовитые добавки. Добавки присутствуют  также и в белой муке, иногда присутствует невегетарианская добавка, "улучшитель" муки, например, добавка ЦИСТЕИН http://health4ever.org/pischevye-dob...-e-904-shellak

 Если дома в цельнозерновое тесто класть дрожжей в 2-3 раза меньше, чем в рецептах, то хлеб не имеет привкуса дрожжей, получается хороший пресный хлеб! По крайней мере он менее тамасный, чем хлеб "на закваске". 


В идеале кушать чапати из цельнозерновой муки, как нас обучал Шрила Прабхупада. Но для этого надо иметь вкусовые пристрастия не в гуне Страсти.
Мы, западные жители, не приучены к такому хлебу, к сожалению.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> И вряд ли надо с таким сознанием спорить с теми, кто правила принимает, чтобы служить Кришне в соответствии с брахманическими стандартами.


А что делать кшатриям и шудрам? Не все же брахманы. Вот тут человек поднимает вопрос о том, что Прабхупада говорил что кшатрии могут есть мясо и вино. Наверное и не только мясо, но и дрожжи и т.д.

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=17753

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> А что делать кшатриям и шудрам?


Люди не брахманического уровня должны спокойно есть дрожжевой хлеб. Он ничем не хуже того что предварительно кис несколько часов с закваской.А по сути даже лучше и свежее.

Для брахманов такого вопроса как поедание кислого хлеба вообще не стоит.Тема изначально не для них.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Я не читала, что грибы нельзя, по-моему, это просто логика. Если грибы - не растения, их нельзя предлагать Кришне, значит не едим.


Мы же не даем обета питаться исключительно растениями. Мы отказываемся от "мясо-рыба-яйца", грибы к ним явно не относятся.

Но в целом я согласен, что чапати и пури лучше, чем хлеб на закваске  :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий В.Ч.

Наткнулся на название темы: "Вредны дрожжи или нет?". А обсуждаем, брахманическое сознание.
Что же я увидел в предоставленных статьях: дрожжи есть везде, и в любом случае все (включая брахманов) готовят из продуктов, содержащие дрожжи. Т.е. уровень благости это приготовление блюд с минимумов дрожжей; уровень страсти и невежества - это с большей частью дрожжей. Т.е. значит есть какая то конкретная концентрация дрожжей в продукте, которая разделит бхогу на разные гуны.

----------


## Дмитрий В.Ч.

> Если дома в цельнозерновое тесто класть дрожжей в 2-3 раза меньше, чем в рецептах, то хлеб не имеет привкуса дрожжей, получается хороший пресный хлеб! По крайней мере он менее тамасный, чем хлеб "на закваске".


Т.е. вы считаете, что хлеб с использованием промышленных дрожжей, более благостным по отношению к хлебу на домашней закваске?

Кстати, здесь в обсуждении есть Дмитрий В.Ч. и Дмитрий.В. это разные люди, попрошу не путать ))).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Т.е. вы считаете, что хлеб с использованием промышленных дрожжей, более благостным по отношению к хлебу на домашней закваске?


О благости речи не идёт вообще).
Ещё раз - благостный хлеб - это горячий чапати из цельнозерновой муки. Такому хлебу должно быть не более трёх часов.
Остальные выводы каждый может сделать сам для себя, изучая тему.
Промышленные дрожжи или дикие квартирные - разницы нет, дрожжи они и в Африке дрожжи  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Наткнулся на название темы: "Вредны дрожжи или нет?". А обсуждаем, брахманическое сознание.


Именно. Вредны или нет, обсуждается в других темах, например "Хлеб - всему голова"  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...BB%D0%B5%D0%B1

А эту тему я подняла, чтобы поспрашивать, кто же какой хлеб ест, чтобы кое-что понять. Я могла бы начать свою тему под другим названием, но зачем их множить.





> Что же я увидел в предоставленных статьях: дрожжи есть везде, и в любом случае все (включая брахманов) готовят из продуктов, содержащие дрожжи. Т.е. уровень благости это приготовление блюд с минимумов дрожжей; уровень страсти и невежества - это с большей частью дрожжей. Т.е. значит есть какая то конкретная концентрация дрожжей в продукте, которая разделит бхогу на разные гуны.


1. Да, единичные особи дрожжевых клеток (ДК) среди миллионов молочнокислых бактерий (МКБ, или например, йогуртовых при замесе теста с ними ) - это высший доступный нам стандарт, брахманический. 

Это : 
чапати
пури 
хлеб, соленые печенья и крекеры на соде
пирожки, самосы и т.п. на простом пресном тесте или на йогурте, ряженке, сыворотке

Смотрим приведенную выше статью : 

(даже) в тесте, в котором началось спонтанное брожение, встречаются в очень небольшом количестве и отдельные дрожжевые клетки (попавшие в тесто из воздуха). Однако роль их в первой стадии спонтанного брожения чрезвычайно мала и практически незаметна.

Т.е. в таком тесте (например, на йогурте) колониеобразующих болгарских палочек 10 в 8 степени в 1 грамме (см. состав йогурта Данон), а дрожжевых клеток - несколько штук на всю массу теста, скажем на полкило. Это такой минимум, что можно сказать, что дрожжей там и нет  :smilies:  

Это чистый хлеб - для предложения Кришне. 



2. Весь остальной хлеб, из теста, постоявшего более чем 2-3-7-8 часов, и особенно освеженного, обмятого и с добавлением муки, содержит уже огромные колонии дрожжей. Чем дальше, тем больше. Какое там получается соотношение МКБ и ДК? 

Смотрим статью про закваски: 

Хлеб из спонтанно забродившего теста после 5-6 последовательных освежений хорошо разрыхлен, имеет нормальный по строению мякиш и хороший внешний вид. Вкус и аромат такого хлеба, обычные для ржаного хлеба. При этом число молочнокислых бактерий должно превышать количества дрожжей в 60-80 раз. 




Вот и искомая концентрация: 

1. свежее тесто : 1 ДК на 100 000 000 МКБ 

против 

2. заквашеное тесто, простоявшем более 3-7-8 и более часов: 1 ДК на 60-80 МКБ 
Предлагающие это, "предлагают" Кришне уже сотни миллионов особей грибов.  


А разве Он или Его слуги кого-то об этом просили? 
Где в кухне Кришны рецепты заквашеного хлеба? 
ИХ НЕТ. 

*Дело ведь не в том, какая варна, а в том, как вы относитесь к желаниям и вкусам Кришны.*  Готовим Ему то, что Он любит - получаем брахманическое сознание. Нет - ну извините, это ведь вы сами для себя готовите... 

Мы обсуждаем не сознание людей класса брахманов (по варне, профессиональной деятельности) , а то сознание, к которому всем желательно прийти. Сознание личностей, постигших _брахман_, по крайней мере, а в идеале - людей, осознающих себя как слуг Кришны и Самого Кришну.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Кстати, здесь в обсуждении есть Дмитрий В.Ч. и Дмитрий.В. это разные люди, попрошу не путать ))).


Это практически неизбежно, у всех минимум времени и уставшие глаза. Лучше поставить аватары. Я например, не заметила, не требуйте от сообщества невозможного...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Ещё раз - благостный хлеб - это горячий чапати из цельнозерновой муки.


Так мало? Для Кришны готовят огромное кол-во разных видов хлебных блюд.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Мы же не даем обета питаться исключительно растениями. Мы отказываемся от "мясо-рыба-яйца", грибы к ним явно не относятся.


Те, кому дороги грибы, могут их есть. Но Кришна их не ест, вот в чем все дело. То есть это не прасад. Такой этап развития сознания, переходный, когда не так уж важно, чем питаться, тамасом, значит тамасом. Все равно кругом тамас, ну еще немножно от грибов или дрожжей, какая разница. 

При увеличении благости грибы/дрожжи (а это плесень и споры) не рассматриваются как еда вообще.  





> Но в целом я согласен, что чапати и пури лучше, чем хлеб на закваске


Кроме чапати и пури, есть благостный хлеб, поднимающийся на кисло-молочных продуктах (МКБ, йогурте) и\или на гашеной соде.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Так мало? Для Кришны готовят огромное кол-во разных видов хлебных блюд.


Для Кришны слуги готовят из чистых продуктов, а не из отбеленной ядовитой муки с волосами) Забавно читать, ругают дрожжи и готовят из тамагуны)
Уверены, что Кришна будет вкушать такой "благостный" хлеб, а дрожжевой вот никак не примет)

Напоследок, *про белую муку* http://fithacker.ru/articles/muka-ko...idnoy-zheleze/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А что делать кшатриям и шудрам? Не все же брахманы.


Речь не про варну брахманов (по роду занятий), а про брахманическое сознание - сознание Кришны. 








> Вот тут человек поднимает вопрос о том, что Прабхупада говорил что кшатрии могут есть мясо и вино. 
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=17753


Кшатрии бывают разные. 
Настоящих Кшатриев в дайви-варнашраме гораздо меньше, чем брахманов. Это Раджи, владельцы земли, своей территории, которую они удерживают своей властью и армией, где живут подчиненные им праджи, которых они защищают и обеспечивают им все условия для развития сознания Бога. Они вынуждены были сражаться и тренироваться, потому и убивали животных. Они могут есть мясо, но не обязаны. Им много чего позволено, например, многоженство, ради сохранения наследников на случай войн.  Кшатрии живут за счет сбора налогов и счастливы, обеспечивая справедливость. Они не работают по найму. 

В наше время это люди уровня президентов стран или губернаторов провинций или высший командный состав. И то, с натяжкой: одни не воюют сами, другие на зарплате. Налоги собирают... только не вполне на то, что надо. 

Вот, например, в Бутане нынешний правитель - кшатрий, судя по уровню счастья населения.  

Уже в течение многих лет Бутан осуществляет уникальную программу развития общества, основанную на принципе так называемого “валового национального счастья”. Согласно этой программе, улучшения в материальной и духовной сферах должны подкреплять и дополнять друг друга. Их король недавно сказал, что валовое национальное счастье гораздо важнее валового национального продукта.

– Прямо как царь времен ведической цивилизации, – сказал Шри Нама.

– Я слышал, что люди любят его, – ответил я. – В наши дни это большая редкость. Послушай, что пишут в буклете для туристов. Это из его речи на коронации в 2008:

“В ходе своего правления я никоим образом не стану господствовать над вами как царь. Я буду защищать вас как отец, заботиться о вас как брат и служить вам как сын. Я буду отдавать вам всё, не оставляя себе ничего. Я буду вести жизнь добропорядочного человека, достойную того, чтобы вы посчитали ее примером для своих детей. Я не преследую никаких личных целей, а только лишь стремлюсь оправдать ваши надежды и чаяния. Я буду всегда служить вам, и днем и ночью, в духе добра, справедливости и равенства”.

– Вот это да! – воскликнул Шри Нама. – Напоминает описанное в “Шримад-Бхагаватам” правление Махараджи Юдхиштхиры. Тогда все жители страны были счастливы.

– По данным недавнего опроса, – сказал я, – 45.2 % бутанцев считают себя очень счастливыми, 51.6 % – счастливыми и только 3.2 % – несчастными. Хотелось бы на это посмотреть.

https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/2012/11/



Есть чиновники-управленцы, военные, обслуживающий систему админ. аппарат, это подвид, но не настоящие Кшатрии. 







> Наверное и не только мясо, но и дрожжи и т.д.


Мясо он есть не обязан. И зачем Кшатрию дрожжи? Ему готовят самые лучшие блюда. Он будет есть маха-прасад Своего Господа, а не какую-то тама-гуну.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> *про белую муку*


Это оффтоп, здесь тема про дрожжи. С легко-заменяемым дрожжевым хлебом это несопоставимо. Проблем от муки я не вижу. Свеже-смолотую не  всегда и не везде купишь, и кому финансы позволяют, конечно на ней и готовят. Молотилка за 7-10 тыс. для многих это дорого, и где всем брать свежее зерно в городах? 

Про волосы вообще притянули за уши, мы и крупы перебираем, а фрукты и овощи моем. 

Выпечка делается в храмах из обычной муки и предлагается Божествам. А вот дрожжевой хлеб - нет. 

Откройте какую-нибудь нашу поваренную книгу и почитайте разделы про выпечку. Нет ограничений по типу муки. Свеже-смолотая - самая лучшая, прана сохранена, она великолепная, конечно. Но у нас есть принцип : предлагаем лучшее из доступного. Для Кришны не проблема принимать от бедных бхакт хлеб из магазинной пшеничной или ржаной муки. 

Вы только о богатых, типа себя, думаете? Может быть, тогда свои страшилки оставите для себя и себе подобных... Людям и так нелегко живется. Еще про состав магазинного молока людям напомните, забавляясь... из той же оперы будет.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Люди не потребляющие мяса яиц рыбы и налегающие на углеводы в частности картофель сахар каши и хлеб  непременно обретут годам к 45 букет болезней связанных с поджелудочной железой.


Откуда у вас мнение, что преданные налегают на углеводы, все то, что вы перечислили? у нас великолепно сбалансированный рацион по белкам-жирам-углеводам-витаминам-микроэлементам. 




> Потому я выступаю за жесткий аскетизм.Даже вегетарианских продуктов надо есть в меру и мера этв один два кусочка хлеба в день.


Предположение по избытку углеводов с недостатком белка (это у лакто-вегетарианцев-то!) неверное - и вывод соответствующий... Все индивидуально - поэтому надо знать основы Аюрведы, свою конституцию, основы обычной медицины. Особенно это касается матерей и жен, это их сфера ответственности в семье.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А зачем удалили? 

Даже вручную для благости, какие там мельницы, действительно. На жерновах, без электричества. И колоски самим собирать, а то шины невегетарианские неблагостные. Работников нанять - пусть сеют, жнут, мелят, прядут и ткут без механизмов, а оне будут хлеб в чистой благости вкушать, над доступной всем мукой посмеиваться и внушать остальным, что Кришна блюда из нее не принимает. Только у них принимает.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

Желание готовить всё более и более благостно находится в гуне страсти.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это вы глупость сказали.  

В раджасе действуют ради плодов своего труда. 
В саттве - ради очищения своего существования, обретения знания.  
В шуддха-саттве - ради исполнения желаний Кришны. 

Потребность в саттве возрастает при росте самоосознания. 
Шрила Прабхупада говорил: "Чистота - это и есть божественность".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Тем, кому _з а б а в н о_, что преданные Кришны готовят из магазинной муки, хорошо бы заняться благотворительностью, чтобы реалии россиян и украинцев почувствовать. 

Например, они могут приобрести всем желающим по хорошей мельнице, чтобы в каждой ятре преданные Кришны имели возможность покупать недорогую свежемолотую муку.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Это и следовало показать, что в Кали-югу городские жители не могут даже найти качественные и чистые продукты для приготовления. Какой смысл считать одно лучше другого, если на деле всё не чистое (кроме традиционных чапати)

 Кто что считает наилучшим, тот выбирает из возможных вариантов сам, безо всяких критических замечаний знатоков)
 Цельнозерновую муку в магазине покупаем легко и просто, и мука 1 сорта есть, и 2 сорта - любая. Ежедневно для здорового питания многие преданные выбирают хлеб из здоровой муки. А по праздничным дням и для проповеди новичкам готовим уже вынужденно некоторые блюда с добавлением белой муки, никуда от нее не деться. Тама-гуна, но хотя бы не ежедневная.

Для информации: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post163037 поиск показал, что без добавки ЦИСТЕИН (Е920, Е921) одно время была мука Макфа, ее хотя бы использовать там, где нельзя обойтись только цельнозерновой.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Это и следовало показать, что в Кали-югу городские жители не могут даже найти качественные и чистые продукты для приготовления


Тем кто утверждает ,что мука грязная могу посоветовать варить рис.Или он тоже грязный?

Может быть вы думаете что брахманы сами делают муку?Ее всегда делают шудры.Потому чистой брахманической муки не существует в принципе.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Потому чистой брахманической муки не существует в принципе.


"Брахманическая мука" :biggrin1: 
занятно, вы хотя бы в смысл сообщения вникли?

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> "Брахманическая мука"
> занятно, вы хотя бы в смысл сообщения вникли?


Ну я не всегда нахожу смысл.И есть он не всегда.Есть лишь ваше убеждение что продукты в городах грязные.Вы видимо искренне в это верите.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Какой смысл считать одно лучше другого


Изделия с дрожжами Кришне, Божествам в храмах пуджари (брахманы) не предлагают. А блюда из любой магазинной муки Божествам брахманы предлагают. Поэтому есть смысл...




> на деле всё не чистое (кроме традиционных чапати)


Может быть, напишите новую поваренную книгу )

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Может быть, напишите новую поваренную книгу )


Зачем вам новая книга? Уже все есть, можно изучать любимые блюда Шрилы Прабхупады или Аюрведические книги о здоровом питании. Хлебные изделия там тоже представлены, но только не используется отбеленная мука с добавками. Так что вам есть смысл подумать о покупке мельницы. Либо не есть хлеб вовсе, и без него прекрасно живётся  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Может быть вы думаете что брахманы сами делают муку?Ее всегда делают шудры.


Жены и дочери брахманов делают. И сами брахманы могут делать, в чем тут сложность, сделать дома свеже-молотую муку. Была бы мельница )

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> И сами брахманы могут делать, в чем тут сложность


В том что это работа для иной касты и там с этим строго.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Зачем вам новая книга?


Не мне, а вам. Вы же говорите, что "кроме чапати все нечисто". 
А в наших книгах половина рецептов - из муки тонкого помола. 
Я же вам говорила, что часть блюд кухни Кришны не приготовишь из муки грубого помола. 




> Уже все есть, можно изучать любимые блюда Шрилы Прабхупады или Аюрведические книги о здоровом питании.


И у Шрилы Прабхупады есть любимые блюда из муки тонкого помола. 
И Шрила Прабхупада иногда ел то, что ему не подходило (по Аюрведе).  
Потому что прасад ) 

Аюрведа не выше предписаний кухни Кришны, например, там есть рекомендации для всех, в том числе для тех, кто ест мясо. Чтобы не было проблем с телом, ее конечно надо изучать. Но если я захочу приготовить для Кришны, я приготовлю, предложу и съем  :smilies:  и то, что мне не подходит по Аюрведе. Просто надо знать свою меру и учитывать время по сезонам и пр. 





> Хлебные изделия там тоже представлены,


Значит, не только чапати чистые, неужели вы согласны.




> но только не используется отбеленная мука с добавками.


А почему вы на ней так зациклились? Разве здесь про нее кто-то специально говорил? 




> Так что вам есть смысл подумать о покупке мельницы. Либо не есть хлеб вовсе, и без него прекрасно живётся


Мельница нужна ради свеже-молотой муки, с праной, которая сохраняется ок. 3 дней. 
И если одним и "без хлеба прекрасно", то другие готовят хлебное... какая новость... для Кришны )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В том что это работа для иной касты и там с этим строго.


Мы не говорим о профессиональной деятельности. В Индии брахманы "по способу получения дохода", потомственно, родился в семье брахманов - и больше ничего не можешь, кроме предписанного твоей касте. А нас интересует брахманический стандарт  ради чистоты, ради самоосознания и осознания Кришны. К этому все могут стремиться. Прабхупада ради этого на Запад и приехал. 

И сейчас даже сами индийцы отходят от кастовой системы. Она уже не работает в наше время, это классификация людей "по рождению, без учета качеств", а правильная классификация по варнам, как учат Ачарьи  - "по качествам, по сознанию". И если у нас сам брахман смелет муку для кухни Кришны, думая о Кришне, знаете ли, он не утеряет своей брахманической квалификации. Более того, если в обществе нет тех, кто выполняет свои функции, брахманы как учителя общества берут на себя обучение их этим функциям.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Значит, не только чапати чистые, неужели вы согласны.


Естественно, в Индии, например, чистая мука тонкого помола, без добавления ЦИСТЕИНА и отбеливателей, без "улучшителей".  Из чистой муки готовят для Кришны пури, самосы, качори. 
Теста с содой в традиционной кулинарии я ещё ни разу не встречала  :smilies:  из "заквасок" выпечки тоже не встречала, это все из разряда страсти-тамагуны, как и дрожжевое тесто.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Теста с содой я там ещё ни разу не встречала


Однако в кухне Кришны это тесто есть. Мы не индийцы и не обязаны следовать только индийским рецептам. 
Если рецепт чист по своей сути, а сода+кислота - это чистый способ получения углекислого газа для разрыхления теста - то глупо его не использовать для здорового питания.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Еще насчет каст и варн  :smilies:  именно здесь, на Форуме.

Форум (изначально) - это место в Риме, где граждане собирались, чтобы решать вопросы сообщества. И не доводилось им там пересекаться с людьми не своего круга. 

У нас тоже Форум, на нем есть правила этикета. Простейший способ определить уровень сознания - посмотреть, как человек соблюдает Вайшнавский этикет. 

Если я вижу, кто кто-то на Форуме пишет пошлости, особено в связи с темой МЖ, ржет, это автоматически переводит пользователя в разряд "касты неприкасаемых"  :smilies:  - то есть в игнор.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Raja Kumari dasi, примите мои лучшие пожелания за советы -- пусть ваша садхана подарит Шри Кришне Васудеве удовлетворение.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если рецепт чист по своей сути, а сода+кислота - это чистый способ получения углекислого газа для разрыхления теста - то глупо его не использовать для здорового питания.


Не такой уж чистый. Кроме углекислого газа и воды при гашении соды образуется далеко не безвредный карбонат натрия (E500), входящий в состав стиральных порошков. Если гасить уксусом, то образуется далеко не безвредный ацетат натрия (E262) (соль уксусной кислоты), если гасить другими кислотами (например лимонной) или молочнокислыми кислотами, то образуются другие соли, преобразующиеся в кишечнике в совсем уж не полезные нитраты. 

Поэтому содовое тесто приобретает горько-солоноватый привкус. Горький от карбоната натрия, а солоноватый от различных солей натрия.

И вообще, любая химическая реакция это ведь по сути материя, то есть тамас, откуда же там возьмется что-то чистое? Чистое ведь только от благостных живых существ. Тонкий эффект от  химических реакций тамагунный. Например натуральное мыло и химическое мыло (синтетические моющие средства) оставляют после себя совершенно разный тонкий эффект.

Если уж полезли в такие дебри, интересно, разрешают ли божествам стирать одежды синтетическими порошками в какой-нибудь железно-ржавой стиральной машине с многолетними накоплениями грязи в трубках и барабане, или всё-таки натуральными мылами на натуральных маслах в каком-нибудь благостном деревянном корыте?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Если уж полезли в такие дебри, интересно, разрешают ли божествам стирать одежды синтетическими порошками в какой-нибудь железно-ржавой стиральной машине


Божествам обычно не стирают одежды, а шьют новые. Тем более не стирают в стир.машине)

Но я помню хорошо, как в девяностых годах матаджи наставляли нас не стирать свою одежду стир.порошками. Такое явление тоже застали :smilies: 
А на следующем этапе перешли к дрожжам...

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А на следующем этапе перешли к дрожжам...


А чего, про дрожжи хорошая тема. Столько всего готовим и едим, не задумываясь. Без того, чтобы осознать к чему это приводит, тяжело от чего-либо привычного отказаться.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А чего, про дрожжи хорошая тема. Столько всего готовим и едим, не задумываясь. Без того, чтобы осознать к чему это приводит, тяжело от чего-либо привычного отказаться.


Западный человек так привязан к кислому хлебу, шоколадкам и пицце, что писать о том, какие это плохие продукты - это дразнить змею.. себе дороже. И это обсуждение уж совсем незначительное для самоосознания  :smilies: 

Забыла ещё о маринованных огурцах  :smilies:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Западный человек так привязан к кислому хлебу, шоколадкам и пице, что писать о том, какие это плохие продукты - это дразнить змею.. себе дороже. И это обсуждение не столь важное для самоосознания


Для меня оказалось это обсуждение важным, т.к. я понял, что даже бездрожжевой хлеб тоже на дрожжах. Теперь вот не ем и его. Из магазинного остается разве что плоские лаваши.

Насчет самоосознания, давно заметил на себе, что продукты сильно влияют на сознание. Постепенно отказываясь от всего тамагунного, чувствую, что и к самоосознанию тяга появляется. А то как наешься хлеба, шоколада и пиццы, никакого самоосознания уже не хочется.

Поэтому имхо, это тоже обсуждение тоже важно.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Забыла ещё о маринованных огурцах


Может для женщин пища и не так важна, но для мужчин, во всяком случае для некоторых, это бывает сверхважно. Как шутит Аударья Дхама "когда же мы наконец приступим к главному делу нашей жизни?", имеется в виду раздача прасада. Так, может быть неосознанно, думают очень многие представители мужского пола.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Забыла ещё о маринованных огурцах


С маринованными всё понятно. Там уксус (продукт брожения). А вот что скажете про домашние закрутки типа помидоры в собственном соку или лечо, борщевая заправка?
Там кроме помидоров, перца и масла нет ничего.

Почему в ведах все консервы считаются в тамагуне?

Закипятили, в банку закрутили, и не портится в погребе. Или компоты домашние? Там тоже нет ничего, вода и фрукты.

Ведь и масло тоже не портится годами, однако его не считают тамагунным.

Конечно, если 2 года стоит консерва, то уже вкус и запах не тот. Но до года вполне ничем от свежеприготовленного не отличается.

Может быть тамагуна постепенно наступает  :smilies: ?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Почему в ведах все консервы считаются в тамагуне?


Это опять ачинтья. Раньше говорили, что консервированное все плохо, а Шрила Прабхупада вот учил, как правильно консервировать. Получается, что не такая уж тама-гуна. Поди-ка разберись :smilies:  
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=10904

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Это опять ачинтья. Раньше говорили, что консервированное все плохо, а Шрила Прабхупада вот учил, как правильно консервировать. Получается, что не такая уж тама-гуна. Поди-ка разберись


Не думаю, что какая-то ачинтья. Вот попробуем порассуждать.

Продукт не сам по себе вкусный, а когда Кришна кушает продукт становится вкусным, а когда всякие бактерии кушают, грибы, то продукт становится невкусным. Прасад от бактерий и грибов, так сказать. То есть портится продукт тоже не сам по себе, а кто-то его портит. Вкушает раньше нас.

Поэтому издавна придумывали способы спасания продуктов от поедания их тамагунными организмами. Известно, что чем теплее, тем быстрее всё портится. Поэтому стали применять охлаждение. Кроме того, горячее не портится, стали применять кипячение. Кроме того, соленое не портится (как морская вода), стали применять соление. И изоляция от организмов - герметичные банки, погружение в масло.

Всё это защищает исходный продукт от поедания низшими организмами. Однако, если долго подвергать этим воздействиям, холоду (замораживание), теплу (кипячение), то продукт может терять свои свойства и от этих воздействий (долго замороженное, перекипяченое).

То есть у продукта его свойства, они не вечны, и ограничены по силе.

Поэтому любая косервация не вечна, и она должна быть умеренной по силе, чтобы не разрушить сам продукт.

Насчет силы, можно назвать это энергией продукта, есть такие наблюдения:

Вот если благостное растение растет рядом с таким же, то всё нормально, а если рядом с каким-то тамагунным или страстным как сорняки, то они подавляют благостное растение.

Поэтому сорняки убирают, чтобы могло расти благостное растение. Это тоже своего рода изоляция-консервация, как в банке. Пытаются сохранить энергию растения, чтобы всякие сорняки не мешали ему расти, распространяя свою энергию вокруг.

Еще одно наблюдение - болезни поражают только слабые растения. Слабые относительно силы болезни. То естьтоже идет такая мера сил. Если болезнь сильнее растения, то она побеждает, если растение сильнее, то оно не болеет.

И тут варианты - либо усиливать растение, либо ослаблять болезнь. В растениеводстве используют и то и другое. Как и в консервации.

Теперь про консервы, вот по своему опыту могу рассказать, если консерва доверху наполнена, то она долго сохраняется, а если, скажем, полбанки пустой оставить, то обязательно появится плесень. Причем довольно скоро. Это говорит о том, что грибные споры не разрушаются кипячением. Почему же когда банка полупустая, грибы разводятся, а когда почти полная - не разводятся? Видится мне, что продукт сохраняет сам себя в этом случае. Как бы сила его большая, и не дает грибам развиваться, как в случае с растением и болезнью.

Ну и нужно держать его в холоде.

Но если банка свежая, но полупустая, то продукта там мало, и поэтому силы его мало, чтобы противостоять развитию грибов.

И второй вариант - если консерва старая, то даже если она полная, всё равно размножаются грибы, бутулизм, что угодно.
Это означает, что продукт уже утратил свою силу и не может противостоять грибам и бактериям.

То есть уже дальше его только выбросить.

До тех же пор, пока сохраняется баланс, то есть сила, энергия продукта превышает силу грибов и бактерий, то продукт сохраняет свои свойства практически в изначальном виде. Но не очень длительное время. Без консервации очень мало, а с консервацией гораздо дольше.

Ну и благостная консервация - это та, которая не использует тамагунные продукты для удлинения срока хранения.

В принципе ведь и холодильники, кипячение, соление, всё это относится тоже к консервации.

То есть нету такого, что вот консерва это обязательно тамас. Если консервация идет за счет силы продукта, то продукт теряет силу постепенно, а низшие организмы набирают силу тоже постепенно, по мере утраты силы продуктом. И когда доходит до того, что споры грибов оживают, вот уже всё, грибы вкусили продукт и этим испортили его, прасад от грибов, а не консерва. Вот это уже чистый тамас. А пока продукт в силе, никто низший его не ел, он по прежнему в большой степени благостный.

И это подтверждается вкусом, ароматом, внешним видом. Если всё это сохраняется, то значит и сам продукт сохранен, ведь он источник всего этого.

А если бы это был тамас, то и вкус и запах и внешний вид был бы тамасный.

А если мы будем считать, что благостный вкус и запах может происходить от тамаса, то вот это точно ачинтья.

Такие мысли...

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Не такой уж чистый. Кроме углекислого газа и воды при гашении соды образуется далеко не безвредный карбонат натрия (E500), входящий в состав стиральных порошков. Если гасить уксусом, то образуется далеко не безвредный ацетат натрия (E262) (соль уксусной кислоты), если гасить другими кислотами (например лимонной) или молочнокислыми кислотами, то образуются другие соли, преобразующиеся в кишечнике в совсем уж не полезные нитраты.


Рука-лицо... Автора текста надо послать на курс химии в средней школе, а то прям страшно читать эти "открытия".
_"при гашении соды образуется далеко не безвредный карбонат натрия"_... при том, что сода - это и есть карбонат натрия, и ее как раз и не должно оставаться при правильной пропорции компонентов.
_"преобразующиеся в кишечнике в совсем уж не полезные нитраты"_... нитраты - это соли азотной кислоты, и откуда она возьмется в кишечнике - неведомо

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Рука-лицо... Автора текста надо послать на курс химии в средней школе, а то прям страшно читать эти "открытия".
> _"при гашении соды образуется далеко не безвредный карбонат натрия"_... при том, что сода - это и есть карбонат натрия, и ее как раз и не должно оставаться при правильной пропорции компонентов.


Пищевая сода это гидрокарбонат натрия NaHCO3. А в результате гашения получается карбонат натрия Na2CO3 (кальцинированная сода)
2NaHCO3 -> Na2CO3 + H2O + CO2

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Пищевая сода это гидрокарбонат натрия NaHCO3. А в результате гашения получается карбонат натрия Na2CO3 (кальцинированная сода)
> 2NaHCO3 -> Na2CO3 + H2O + CO2


Не-а. Описанная Вами реакция происходит не при гашении, а при нагреванни пищевой соды (то ли до 60, то ли до 80 градусов, не помню уже...) На этом основана выпечка на голой соде без кислот - углекислый газ по любому выделяется. Правда, привкус соды потом налицо...

При гашении, скажем, лимонной кислотой, образуется цитрат натрия. При гашении уксусной - ацетат натрия. И т.д. Но никак не кальцинированная сода. Которая, к слову, вовсе не вредная, многие ее принимают внутрь. Погуглите "лечение содой"  :biggrin1:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> _"преобразующиеся в кишечнике в совсем уж не полезные нитраты"_... нитраты - это соли азотной кислоты, и откуда она возьмется в кишечнике - неведомо


Реакция ацетата натрия с оксидом азота (IV) в организме дает нитрит натрия и нитрат натрия и уксусный ангидрид
Что-то типа вот этого
2NO2 + 2NaC2H3O2 + 2O2= NaNO2 + NANO3 + (CH3CO)2O

Круговорот азота в организме это сложная тема. Вкратце нитраты в кишечнике получаются также в процессе нитрификации амииака, образующегося при распаде аминокислот, бактериями, а также из мочевины, попадающей в кишечник, разлагающейся ферментом уреазой на углекислый газ и аммиак. (аммиак -> нитрит -> нитрат). Важны не сами нитраты или их отсутствие, а азотный баланс.

Если мы сыпем в организм какую-то химию, то по любому этот баланс нарушаем.

По поводу вреда соды можно еще добавить, раз уж коснулись нитратов, нитритов, что для здоровья крайне важна правильная кислотность желудка и слюны и кишечника. Чуть только нарушается кислотность, сразу же нарушается вот этот сложный баланс азота в организме, который имеет первостепенное для здоровья значение, и вместо баланса получается наоборот, размножение бактерий, продуцирующих нитриты, опытно установлено, что малейшее нарушение кислотности желудка и полости рта, или нарушение микрофлоры слюны (например при использовании полосканий для рта и зубных паст), тут же приводит к всасыванию огромного количества нитритов из желудка в кровь, из-за чего даже прыгает давление в течение нескольких часов (на 2-3,5 единицы). 

В таких условиях искусственно измененной щелочности из нитритов в желудке образуются сильнейшие канцерогены нитрозамины.

http://www.beloveshkin.com/2016/01/u...organizme.html

Вот мы дошли и до зубных паст...

Вывод простой, - не надо никакой химии, т.к. вся эта химия - сплошная тамагуна, и она как яд, разрушает всё что так тонко сбалансировано в организме.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Не-а. Описанная Вами реакция происходит не при гашении, а при нагреванни пищевой соды (то ли до 60, то ли до 80 градусов, не помню уже...) На этом основана выпечка на голой соде без кислот - углекислый газ по любому выделяется. Правда, привкус соды потом налицо...
> 
> При гашении, скажем, лимонной кислотой, образуется цитрат натрия. При гашении уксусной - ацетат натрия. И т.д. Но никак не кальцинированная сода. Которая, к слову, вовсе не вредная, многие ее принимают внутрь. Погуглите "лечение содой"


Гасить горячей водой это тоже гашение. И нагревание это тоже гашение. А про гашение кислотой и ацетат я тоже написал
Насчет вреда от кальцинированной соды - ровно то же самое, что от обычной соды. Поэтому и привкус тот же - соды. Соль для нитратов и щелочь для понижения кислотности.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Для самоосознания как раз-таки очень важно, что и как мы едим, особенно если это зерновые, так как сознание повара передается через них больше. 

Е.М.Рохинисута Прабху году в 1992 на лекции нас помнится спросил, сколько стоит сейчас в России хлеб. Мы молчим недоуменно... Он рассмеялся, говорит, молодцы, хорошо, значит не едите магазинный.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

На западе видно закваски только входят в моду среди преданных. Мы их опередили, кто давно с ними готовит, кто уже отказались, а они только начали...

  Видела на FB, Е.М.Малати Деви Даси  сделала 16 окт перепост про изготовление стартера для хлебной закваски https://www.facebook.com/malati.d.dasi?fref=ufi

А я тему подняла 12 окт

отами-протами )

___________________________

А может быть, так, с помощью дрожжей В12 восполняют (в них его вроде бы много) -  то начинают их есть, то прекращают ?  

Сметану, сливки не едят достаточно - приходится дрожжами?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Если кто-то боится гашеной соды ) можно пробовать делать выпечку без соды, только на МКБ - йогурте, ряженке, простокваше (кроме кефира, он на дрожжах)

_______________

Что касается того, что материальные химические элементы - тама-гуна... 
С чего бы это? Они поддерживают существование материального мира, а это функция гуны благости ) 

Тамас - это то, что деградирует, гниет, разлагается. Раджас ведет к прогрессу и развитию. Саттва поддерживает. 

То, что "душа выше мертвой материи" не значит, вся материя в тамасе. 
Она инертна без душ, но не тамасична насквозь.
Мат. тело тоже из хим. элементов состоит, это не значит, что оно тамасично.   

Зависит от сознания. Вот что говорят об этом Кришна и Прабхупада в БГ 4.24 : 

*Человек, целиком погруженный в мысли обо Мне, непременно достигнет духовного царства, ибо он полностью отдает себя духовной деятельности, в которой и жертвенный огонь, и все, что приносится в жертву, обладает одной и той же духовной природой, природой Абсолюта.*

*брахмaрпанам брахма хавир
брахмагнау брахмана хутам
брахмаива тена гантавйам
брахма-карма-самадхина
*
Комм.: "Абсолютную Истину, покрытую майей, называют материей. Но _материя, используемая в служении изначальной Абсолютной Истине, возвращается в свое исходное духовное состояние_. Сознание Кришны — это метод, позволяющий преобразовать иллюзорное сознание в Брахман, Абсолют. Когда ум полностью погружен в сознание Кришны, он находится в состоянии транса (самадхи). Любое действие, совершаемое в этом духовном сознании, называют ягьей, жертвоприношением Абсолюту. Благодаря духовному сознанию жертвователь, подношение, принятие жертвенного дара, жрец, или тот, кто непосредственно совершает жертвоприношение, а также конечный результат жертвоприношения — все становится тождественным Абсолюту, Верховному Брахману. В этом суть метода сознания Кришны".

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Зависит от сознания. Вот что говорят об этом Кришна и Прабхупада в БГ 4.24 : 
> 
> Человек, целиком погруженный в мысли обо Мне, непременно достигнет духовного царства, ибо он полностью отдает себя духовной деятельности, в которой и жертвенный огонь, и все, что приносится в жертву, обладает одной и той же духовной природой, _природой Абсолюта_.


Да, зависит от сознания, потому что только сознание может связаться с Вишну, источником благости. Материя же сознанием не обладает, поэтому сама по себе она тамас. Если она вовлечена в жертвоприношение Вишну, тогда да. Только вот неизвестно, примет ли Вишну то, что разрушает оранизм? Так можно сказать, что и колбаса или водка на алтаре будут обладать духовной природой. Только вот почему-то колбасу и водку не предлагают. 

Сам акт действия становится жертвоприношением не от того, что мы совершает какой-то ритуал, а от того, примет или не примет Вишну.

Цитата ваша говорит о том случае, когда УЖЕ было пожертвовано, то есть УЖЕ было принято.

Но в нашем случае с содой, так сказать нельзя, т.к. не мы решаем, будет ли это принято, то есть станет ли это жертвоприношением, обретет ли духовную природу, или так и останется тамасом на тарелке.

Уж Вишну то химию хорошо знает.

Нет ведь цитаты, что предложи мне что угодно и я обязательно приму?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Пищевая сода тело человека не разрушает и "нитраты" от нее в кишечнике не образуются. 
Да, Брахма химию знает. Но вы-то и не Вишну, и не Брахма. 
Вы даже не знаете элементарного, как сделать так, чтобы привкуса безопасной пищевой соды не было - а любой хороший повар знает - что уж говорить о вашем знании химии.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Пищевая сода тело человека не разрушает и "нитраты" от нее в кишечнике не образуются. 
> Зато в желудке человека есть соляная кислота. Вы даже не знаете, как печь так...


Да, сильный аргумент, ничего не скажешь. И вообще, главное вовремя на личности перейти, да? И откуда это вы знаете что я печь не умею? 
Ладно, раз дело перешло на такие аргументы, дальше не интересно...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Но в нашем случае с содой, так сказать нельзя, т.к. не мы решаем


Не вы решаете. 
Решают те, у кого есть знание, в том числе химии.
В кухне Кришны полно рецептов на гашеной соде. 
Эти блюда предлагаются брахманами Божествам. 
Вы себя считаете умнее всех их?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> И откуда это вы знаете что я печь не умею?


Ну вы же пишете про привкус. Значит, не умеете. У хороших поваров никогда привкуса соды нет. Также вы же считаете, что пищевая сода так же вредна, как кальцинированная (!).

Насчет вашей личности - как вам еще объяснить, без примера из вашей жизни?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Не вы решаете. 
> Решают те, у кого есть знание, в том числе химии.
> В кухне Кришны полно рецептов на гашеной соде. 
> Эти блюда предлагаются брахманами Божествам. 
> Вы себя действительно считаете умнее всех?


Разве они решают? А как же Вишну? Разве не он делает жертвоприношение жертвоприношением?

Насчет умнее или не умнее, я ценю реальные аргументы, а не бодание, извините, аргумент не принят.

Если бы Прабхупада сказал, что соду можно, это был бы аргумент. А "вы самый умный" - это не аргумент.

Такие же в кавычках "аргументы" у материалистов. Все едят мясо, а ты что, самый умный?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Ну вы же пишете про привкус. Значит, не умеете. У хороших поваров никогда привкуса соды нет. 
> Насчет вашей личности - как вам еще объяснить, без примера из вашей жизни?


Например примером из жизни Прабхупады.

Привкус есть всегда. Просто кто много ест соды, его уже не чувствует. 
Может вам стоит провести опрос как про дрожжи, еще и про соду? Кто чувствует, а кто нет. 

От температуры сода одна превращается в соду другую. Кроме того, привкус солей натрия совсем не безвкусный и не похож на поваренную соль. 
Уменьшением количества соды привкус не спрячешь, хотя можно уменьшить.

В свое время я слишком много любил выпечку, от этого хорошо чувствую привкус, а не от того, что не умею готовить.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Также вы же считаете, что пищевая сода так же вредна, как кальцинированная (!).


В предыдущих постах уже писали, что от температуры (гашением температурой) пищевая сода превращается в кальцинированную
с выделением углекислого газа.

2NaHCO3 (пищевая сода) -> Na2CO3 (кальцинированная сода) + H2O + CO2 

Поэтому когда вы сыплете пищевую соду в выпечку, то как раз и делаете кальцинированную. Которая по вашему же сообщению более вредная.
_"так же вредна, как кальцинированная (!)"_

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это вы так делали - "сыпали соду в выпечку" ) поэтому всегда и чувствовали "другую соду".
 А правильно - гасить кислотой, соблюдая рецептуру , в правильной пропорции и порядке. Так совсем другое на выходе.




________________________





> Которая по вашему же сообщению более вредная.
> "так же вредна, как кальцинированная (!)"


Простите, но это я вас цитировала, это из вашего сообщения.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Может вам стоит провести опрос как про дрожжи, еще и про соду? Кто чувствует, а кто нет.


Ну вы-то пока в категории тех, кто дрожжи совсем недавно много ел, причем в зерновых с кухонь непреданных... Плюс к этому, вы ели выпечку с негашеной содой, насколько понимаю. Поэтому восприятие несколько иное. 

Простите меня пожалуйста, но мое предположение про дрожжи только все больше и больше подтверждается.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Разве они решают? А как же Вишну? Разве не он делает жертвоприношение жертвоприношением?


В наших поваренных книгах ИСККОН, по которым готовят Божествам в храмах, полно рецептов на гашеной соде. И нет рецептов просто на соде (как по всей видимости, вы всегда и готовили). 

Эти книги кто обеспечил для Своих брахманов, для Своей кухни на западе? Разве не Вишну?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Это вы так делали - "сыпали соду в выпечку" ) поэтому всегда и чувствовали "другую соду".
>  А правильно - гасить кислотой, соблюдая рецептуру , в правильной пропорции и порядке. Так совсем другое на выходе.


Пошли по второму кругу. Кто-то чего-то недопонимает.




> Простите, но это я вас цитировала, это из вашего сообщения.


А можно тогда ссылку на мое такое сообщение?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Ну вы-то пока в категории тех, кто дрожжи совсем недавно много ел, причем в зерновых с кухонь непреданных... Плюс к этому, вы ели выпечку с негашеной содой, насколько понимаю. Поэтому восприятие несколько иное.


Совсм недавно это когда? Кажется вы знаете обо мне больше чем я сам. Про соду молчу, полное недопонимание друг друга.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> В наших поваренных книгах ИСККОН, по которым готовят Божествам в храмах, полно рецептов на гашеной соде. И нет рецептов просто на соде (как по всей видимости, вы всегда и готовили). 
> 
> Эти книги кто обеспечил для Своих брахманов, для Своей кухни на западе? Разве не Вишну?


В книге "ведическое кулинарное искусство" ББТ действительно упоминается сода, правда ничего про гашение соды нет. 

Гашение соды в ложке это нонсенс от незнания химии, т.к. тогда вся реакция происходит в ложке и нужный углекислый газ улетучивается. Просто соды становится меньше, т.к. она не вся реагирует, и содовый привкус меньше, поэтому народ и думает, что вот погасили. Если взять соды меньше, то эффект будет тот же. Чтобы реакция происходила в тесте, добавляют в муку соду и лимонную кислоту (если нет в составе молочнокислого). Тогда углекислый газ останется в тесте.  Ну и содовый привкус по любому.

http://pri-gotovim.ru/2008/12/zachem...elat-pravilno/

Вишну ли обеспечил книгами про соду, это уж я не знаю. Не факт.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Поэтому восприятие несколько иное.


Восприятие чего? Какое иное? Можно подумать у нас с вами какая-то возвышенная беседа.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Ну вы-то пока в категории тех, кто дрожжи совсем недавно много ел,... Плюс к этому, вы ели выпечку с негашеной содой, насколько понимаю. Поэтому восприятие несколько иное.


Арджуна как-то спросил у Кришны: _"О Кришна, как распознать человека, обладающего этим божественным сознанием? О чем он говорит и как выражает свои мысли? Как он сидит и как ходит?"_.

Раз Арджуне можно, то можно и я пойду по стопам Арджуны, и спрошу у вас, как у авторитета, который безусловно сам обладает этим божественным "иным восприятием", раз судит о других?  

Как распознать человека, который даже не нюхал дрожжи и гасил соду изо всех сил? Как бы он вел эту беседу? Как он говорит и как выражает свои мысли? Как он сидит и как ходит?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Дорогие преданные, хочу поделиться по теме хлеба и муки. Почему в последние годы вся выпечка стала невкусной. Что происходит с российской мукой? Мне было очень интересно узнать секрет этого феномена))

----------


## Ruslan

Дрожжи, на которых пекут хлеб и дрожжи, которые в кефире,  -  это одни и те же дрожжи ?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Дрожжи, на которых пекут хлеб и дрожжи, которые в кефире,  -  это одни и те же дрожжи ?


Википедия нам в помощь: https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Кефир

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Дрожжи, на которых пекут хлеб и дрожжи, которые в кефире,  -  это одни и те же дрожжи ?


Оказывается промышленные хлебопекарные дрожжи имеют название Saccharomyces cerevisiae. А в кефирных зёрнах могут уживаться различные виды дрожжей, учёные не могут даже сказать однозначно, какие именно дрожжи в кефире. Вот тут познавательная статья *"Кто живёт в кефире":* https://chrdk.ru/sci/kefir

Ещё познавательно по теме: " По научному, дрожжи которые все мы используем в выпечке называются Saccharomyces Cerevisiae, что в вольном переводе означает «гриб, который ест сахар».

Простыми словами это выглядит так: дрожжи «кушают» сахар, и перерабатывают его в углекислый газ, благодаря которому тесто увеличивается в размерах, раздуваясь изнутри. Помимо газа они также вырабатывают этиловый спирт, именно он придает выпечке характерный дрожжевой аромат и вкус.

Вы могли заметить, что не в каждом рецепте теста есть сахар, в таком случае чем же дрожжи питаются и почему тесто растет?

Все дело в том, что сахар, а точнее сахара — это не только кристалловидные гранулы, которые вы добавляете в чай. Их существует несколько разновидностей: сахароза, фруктоза, глюкоза, мальтоза. Если коротко, то сахароза — это привычный нам сахар-песок, добываемый из свеклы или тросника, фруктоза и глюкоза содержаться в меде, патоке, фруктах, а мальтоза — это сахар, который присутствует в проросших зернах ячменя, ржи и других зерновых, а главное для нас — в пшенице, из которой получается мука.

Именно благодаря тому, что мука содержит в себе мальтозу — дрожжам есть, что кушать и без добавления сахара. Но добавление сахара помогает ускорить процесс.

*
Чем отличаются магазинные хлебопекарные дрожжи от закваски? Что лучше?* 
Что такое закваска? Это кусочек теста, начавший самостоятельно бродить из-за случайно попавших дрожжей из внешней среды — с водой, из миски, с мукой, с рук, с частицами пыли, а также лактобактерий. То есть, «случайные» дрожжевые клетки и молочнокислые бактерии, попав в благоприятную среду начинают активно в ней размножаться. Когда их становится много, закваску можно использовать, чтобы продолжить сбраживание основной массы теста. Поэтому хлеб на закваске тоже является дрожжевым. 
Промышленные хлебопекарные дрожжи Saccharomyces cerevisiae– это чистая культура дрожжей, годами выводимая и проверяемая группой ученых для обеспечения оптимального процесса брожения. 
А уж чему больше доверия – «случайным» дрожжевым клеткам, размножившимся в помещении или чистой культуры дрожжей – личное дело каждого "

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Что такое закваска? Это кусочек теста, начавший самостоятельно бродить из-за случайно попавших дрожжей из внешней среды — с водой, из миски, с мукой, с рук, с частицами пыли, а также лактобактерий. То есть, «случайные» дрожжевые клетки и молочнокислые бактерии, попав в благоприятную среду начинают активно в ней размножаться. Когда их становится много, закваску можно использовать, чтобы продолжить сбраживание основной массы теста.


А если нет "случайно попавших дрожжей из внешней среды"? Думаю, тот кто делал закваску, подтвердит, что старается обеспечить максимально стерильные условия. Тогда получается, в закваске совсем не обязательно должны быть дрожжи, можно обеспечить процесс только с лактобактериями. Так что вывод 



> Поэтому хлеб на закваске тоже является дрожжевым.


 представляется слишком категоричным.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А если нет "случайно попавших дрожжей из внешней среды"? Думаю, тот кто делал закваску, подтвердит, что старается обеспечить максимально стерильные условия. Тогда получается, в закваске совсем не обязательно должны быть дрожжи, можно обеспечить процесс только с лактобактериями. Так что вывод 
>  представляется слишком категоричным.


Я не знаю, возможно, вы просто не читали эту тему. Не хочется снова объяснять, что такое закваска. Если вас это интересует, почитайте, пожалуйста.
 В оболочках всякого зерна содержатся дрожжи. Именно из-за присутствия в муке дрожжей и молочно-кислых бактерий получается закваска. В общем это подробно обсуждалось в теме.

----------


## Варган

> Чем отличаются магазинные хлебопекарные дрожжи от закваски? Что лучше?


Магазиные дрожжи - термофильные, то есть прекрасно размножаются при температуре, которая поддерживается в желудочно-кишечном тракте человека. А обычные нетермофильные  природные дрожжи активно размножаются при температуре около 30 градусов и, попав в желудочно-кишечный тракт с более высокой температурой, размножаются слабо и не могут составить конкуренцию естественной микрофлоре.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> тот кто делал закваску, подтвердит, что старается обеспечить максимально стерильные условия.


Вот насмешили... да еще "максимально стерильные"  :smilies:  вещь считается стерильной, если кипятилась минимум 15 минут при 100 град., потом хранится строго определенное время под стерильным полотенцем (кипяченным под давлением в автоклаве) в стерильной посуде и берется стерильными руками. При этом воздух обеззараживается кварцеванием 2 раза в день. Ну то есть как в больнице. А в обычном воздухе и на бхоге всегда присутствуют дрожжи. И в течение всего времени, как хлеб на закваске поднимается (не на стерильной кухне, а просто чистой), дрожжи там стремительно размножаются, так как им созданы все условия: сахар, тепло, влажно, к тому же тесто обминается, что также активизирует дрожжи. Хлеб на закваске имеет такой богатый вкус по сравнению с пресным именно потому, что в нем есть белок дрожжей.

Если тесто на йогурте замесить, но не готовить сразу, а оставить, например, на сутки - там уже будут дрожжи.

----------

